# طلب:مخطط دارة الانارة عند حلول الظلام



## saam (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج الى مخطط دارة لأنارة اضواء المدينة عند حلول الظلام بشكل تلقائيا 
ارجو المساعدة ......لكم جزيل الشكر 
=======================================saam===


----------



## adel aly (16 مارس 2009)

تقوم الخليه الضوئيه العاديه و التى تركب على الكونتكتور الرئيسى للوحة توزيع محطة الاناره بهذه الخاصيه 
فعند حلول الظلام تعمل الخليه الضوئيه على اعطاء امر تشغيل لملف الكونتكتور الرئيسى للوحة التوزيع 
و بالعكس عند الصباح تقوم باعطاء امر فصل للوحة التوزيع 
و كذا يوجد ساعات زمنيه - تايمر - يقوم بهذه المهمه


----------



## saam (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي جزيلاً على الرد وعلى المساعدة .......اتمنى لو تساعدني بمخطط توصيل الخلية مع الكونتكتور 
============== جزاك الله خيراً ==================================
=======================================saam=============


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مارس 2009)

أخى
المسألة لا تحتاج دوائر
هى قطعة فى حجم علبة المشروبات بها جزء شفاف و تشمل كل المكونات وبها ريلاى و توصل مباشرة على 220 فولت وتعطيك طرفى مفتاح ON عند الإظلام Off عندما يكون هناك ضوء و طرفين معكوسين وهى أصلح من التايمر لأنها لا تتأثر بالصيف والشتاء و تضيء لو كسفت الشمس أو تكاثفت السحب


----------



## saam (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخ ماجد على الرد .....جزاك الله خيرا....انا ابحث عن الفكرة فقط والفكرة وصلت 
الشكر الجزيل لكل الاعضاء وادارة المنتدى 
====================================saam============


----------



## boy abdo (18 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ثم أما بعد:
اقدم لكم ان شاء الله المشروع الثالث فى اليوم الثالث لى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذى كثرا ما تعلمت منه فى هذه الفتره الصغيره.
أقدم لكم اليوم دائره كهربيه مهمه جدا وبسيطه جدا وتم تنفيذها بواسطتى بكل سهوله فى البيت وهى دائره لإضاءة مصابيح المنزل الخارجيه اوتوماتيكيا عند حلول الظلام دون الحاجه الى مفاتيح كهربيه وتم كتابة المشروع بكل تفاصيله فى هذا اللينك فأرجو الإستفاده منه ان شاء الله
*http://www.4shared.com/file/11849998...3/_______.html*:28::28:


اللهم ارحم امواتنا وامات المسلمين واشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين أمين.....أمين
:77::77::77:*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 يوليو 2009)

أخى
الرابط غير سليم، رجاء تصحيحه


----------



## ali mohd (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الرابط غير صحيح ارجو التصحيح


----------



## Nashwa_m (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الر جاء محتاجة الدائرة ضروري


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لقد وجدت الدائرة و لكن للأسف منقولة بصراحة 
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:







فكرة عمل الدائرة بايجاز :
عندما تغيب الشمس ويحل الظلام تزيد قيمة المقاومة الضوئية LDR وتعطي نبضة فتح لبوابة الثايريستور G وعندها يتم التوصيل بين المصعد (الانود) او A والمهبط ( الكاثود) او K فتضئ اللمبات الكهربائية الموصلة بالدائرة ، اي ان الثايريستور يعمل هنا كمفتاح يتم فتحه بواسطة الظلام وعندما يبدا النهار بالبزوغ تقل قيمة المقاومة LDR وتنخفض ليمر بها تيار كبير ويقل جهد المصعد الخاص بالثايريستور ومن ثم يتوقف مرور التيار من المصعد الى المهبط في الثايريستور وبالتالي تنطفا اللمبات اوتوماتيكيا ودون تدخل منك .
كما سبق ان اشرت ان الثايريستور هنا يتحمل مرور تيار شدته 1 امبير على اعتبار ان قدرة المصباح 60 واط ولمعرفة التيار الذي يسحبه المصباح يمكن استخدام القانون البسيط :
P= IV حيث :
P تمثل القدرة بالواط 
I تمثل شدة التيار بالامبير 
V تمثل فرق الجهد بالفولت 
فاذا كانت قدرة المصباح 60 واط ، وفرق الجهد بين طرفيه 220 فولت ، فانه يسحب تيارا قدره :
I=P/V 
اي 60 تقسيم 220 فيصبح الناتج تقريبا 3. امبير ، فاذا كان لدينا ثلاث مصابيح قدرة كل منها 60 واط سنحتاج الى تيار شدته 3. مضروبه في 3 اي حوالي 9. امبير او اقل من امبير واحد ، فاذا كانت الدائرة تحتاج الى تيار اكبر من امبير واحد يجب علينا استخدام ثايريستور بمواصفات اخرى مثلا 400 فولت وتيار شدته 3 امبير .. هذا حتى لا يتلف الثايريستور المستخدم .
هنا المقاومة نصف المتغيرة تستخدم لضبط حساسية الدائرة من اجل افضل نقطة تشغيل للدائرة .

هذا رابط الدائرة الإلكترونية الني نقلتها منه :
http://www.tkne.net/vb/t34686.html
ارجوا لكم التوفيق​


----------



## angabdalnaser (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------

